

Ask HN: Sources/Aggregaters for Essays and Longer Atricles? - rudenoise

Hello all,<p>recently I find that I prefer long-form, "slow", media. 500(ish) word blog posts are great for a skim read, but real nourishment seems to come from books and essays. PG's site, HN Monthly, the impending Code Quarterly definitely cater for this.<p>The combination of InstaPaper and my Kindle is incredible. I'm creating my own taylor made magazine every few days (that I can really take the time to read with my full attention). I'm sucking content from the New Yorker, Guardian, Econominst etc... but I'm sure there must be more out there. HN does provide a few, but I was wondering if any like-minded posters had any other pointers or tools?<p>Thanks<p>Joel
======
michael_dorfman
Longform: <http://longform.org/>

~~~
rudenoise
Excellent, thank you Michael!

